# Correct term for popowii



## Gcroz (Jul 1, 2013)

I have been corrected on eBay regarding my Phrag. Devil Fire- Grande x popowii. A bidder corrected me saying that I listed the plant with the incorrect parentage. She stated it was Grande x warscewiczianum, according to Orchid Wiz. However, RHS listed the cross as Grande x humboldtii, which popowii and warscewiczii are synonyms.

It is my understanding that, while Grande x humboldtii is the correct cross terminology, the others are also correct since they are horticultural synonyms. Am I correct or am I mistaken?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2013)

i usually go by theplantlist.org and they have it as a synonym of warszewiczii 
http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/kew-347854


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know if the name is settled once and for all. The last I heard, humboltii is the latest accepted name.

The bidder is relying on one source, but that source is not necessarily the final say.


----------



## eteson (Jul 3, 2013)

If we follow to Braem et al., 2004, Phragmipedium popowii is the correct name.

According to this publication Phrag. humboldtii is not a valid name because it is derived from a bad translation from the original texts in German to English.

The publication is this one:
Braem, G.J., S. Ohlund and R.-J. Quené. 2004.
The Real Phragmipedium warszewiczianum. A Clarification of the Phragmipedium caudatum Complex. Orquideología 23(2):117–136.

According this pubication:
wallisi is warszewiczianum
humboldtii should be named popowii


I´ve read the whole paper and makes sense to me. If someone is interested in the publication I can scan it to share.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 3, 2013)

Keep the name you have. I say this simply because in a few years time the taxonomists may resurrect popowii to full species again. Also, your cross may come from a humboltii with a very different form than the typical plants---i.e. fomr a popowii plant. The name you are currently using contains far more information than the Devil Fire or Grande x humboltii. Keep the name you have with the plant.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2013)

Different points are being made, it appears we're all in agreement, leave it as is!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2013)

wallisii! :evil:


----------



## silence882 (Jan 24, 2014)

BUMP!

I just e-mailed the Orchid Register and asked about this because I was thoroughly confused as to what to use on the slipperorchids.info primary hybrid page. They are currently using the following names:

*Phrag. humboldtii* - dark colored from southern Central America, previously Phrag. warszewiczianum, synonyms include Phrag. warszewiczii, Phrag. popowii, Phrag. exstaminodium subsp. warszewiczii






*Phrag. warszewiczianum* - yellowish clone from Ecuador/Colombia/Peru, used to be Phrag. wallisii, Phrag. caudatum var. wallisii.





I find this all very confusing, myself. However, I want to keep the website current with what the register is using, so I'll be changing everything over in the near future.

--Stephen


----------



## eteson (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Stephen, I´ve been very interesterested in the caudatum complex and reading a lot about this complex.

The nomencalture that is being followed by the Orchid Register is partially according to: Braem, G.J., S. Ohlund and R.-J. Quené. (2004).
"The Real Phragmipedium warszewiczianum. A Clarification of the Phragmipedium caudatum Complex". Orquideología 23(2):117–136. (*for warszewiczianum*)

And according to Dressler and Pupulin (2011) "Phragmipedium section Phragmipedium" (*for humboldtii*)


One point treated in the paper of Dressler and Pupulin (2011) "Phragmipedium section Phragmipedium" about "wallisii" is very interesting: Since lindenni is a peloric form of "wallisii" and was described earlier..., they say that this should be named as *lindenii subsp. wallisii*...

But if we follow the principle of priority the valid name of "wallisii" should be warszewiczianum... ¿Or maybe *lindenii subsp. warszewiczianum*? I do not remember rigth now which was described earlier lindenii or warszewiczianum.

Now it is not confusing anymore... but crazy! :rollhappy:

I guess that you have alredy the bibliography but if you need the first paper (the second is easily avaliable) please contact with me.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 24, 2014)

I feel like a hamster on a wheel. Every time I get off its different, but the same...


----------

